# Broken weather sealing rubber gasket on 70-200 2.8 IS II



## Cheekysascha (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey everyone, after photographing the cross country skiing world cup in Norway the past 3 days I got home and I noticed the black rubber weather sealing gasket on the mount of my 70-200 broke as well as the one on my 24mm 1.4 ii.

Has anyone had this problem before and sent it in to canon for repair? if yes how much did the repair cost? I shoot most of my sports/adventure photography in rain or snow so not fixing it is out of the question as I need all the weather sealing I can get with my 1dx and lenses but I'm just curious if any of you could tell me what kind of cost I could expect for this kind of repair.

Hopefully it isn't too much as I just had a very expensive 2000 euro repair to fix my camera and lens last week


----------



## kaihp (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> Hey everyone, after photographing the cross country skiing world cup in Norway the past 3 days I got home and I noticed the black rubber weather sealing gasket on the mount of my 70-200 broke as well as the one on my 24mm 1.4 ii.



Replacing the rubber gaskets should be a quick and inexpensive fix.

But if both your lenses gaskets are broken/torn, I would take a look at the body/bodies to see if there is something there that tears up the rubber gaskets.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm pretty surprised they both broke! I've gone years of harsh use without damaging a seal. I'll echo Kaihp in saying you should check for some sort of cause.

I've heard that Canon's sometimes replaced them for free, even out of warranty, but I'm not 100% sure on that. Should be a cheap fix though, it's an non-invasive repair that will take maybe 10 minutes and the part costs maybe $3. Of course to get it done by a professional it will cost more, but you can actually replace them on your own if you feel confident about it.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 7, 2016)

Is it possible that there was a tiny bit of moisture on the rubber and it froze to the metal, ripping when you dismounted the lens?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Is it possible that there was a tiny bit of moisture on the rubber and it froze to the metal, ripping when you dismounted the lens?



That would be my first guess as well. If changing the lens in cold weather, and the gasket picked up some snow when you mounted the lens, it could freeze to the metal.

At any rate, I'd call Canon and ask them to send replacement parts. They sometimes do it gratis.


----------

